# tracert, telnet, ..  command not found??

## codezero

i can't telnet or tracert etc. on gentoo

wich packet do i have to emerge?

----------

## southsider

emerge traceroute for windows-like "tracert" command.

telnet... you have a million different clients. May I ask what use you have for a telnet client and then I could maybe recommend one?

----------

## kashani

Assuming you've got a new system and are pretty new to Gentoo I'd recommend installing the following packages. I do like how Gentoo installs nothing unless you tell it to, but that does the leave an initial install a bit lacking in normal tools. I'm admin so this might be a bit of over kill for a normal user.

emerge whois bind-tools lsof telnet-bsd gentoolkit superadduser lrzsz screen vim lynx sysstat netcat nmap tcpdump tcptraceroute iputils traceroute ftp 

telnet-bsd contains the telnet client and server. 

kashani

----------

## tonycurtis

I'd like to push again for separate telnet client and server packages (e.g. 2 bsd telnet ebuilds).

Having a telnet client can be really useful, e.g. for debugging "text" protocols (SMTP being the obvious one) or connecting to devices on private networks.  I don't want to install even a non-activated telnet server though if I can avoid it.

----------

## kashani

Feh. If the attacker has enough access to start your telnet daemon and bind it to a privileged port you're already screwed. Not having one makes means they have to spend an extra 5 seconds installing one assuming their root kit isn't already installing a listener on port 4000 to begin with. 

kashani

----------

